# lady bugs?



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

You may have to find out why they are attracted to your attic. Before you contact a pest control company, do a search for Lady Bugs and Hatcheries. You want to know their habits and preferred nesting areas.


----------



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

The only effective bomb that I know of on the market is Raid Fumigators, but that will not prevent them from coming back
Use Demon WP or Tempo WP for long term treatments
Treat all cracks and crevices, this is where they over winter
Also treat the outside shrubs and sidewalk cracks

Treating the rafter with Timbor or similar product will be of benefit for long term pest control in general


Are the ones you have a mustard color?


----------

